# GSD litter coming at the end of Feb



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking forward to this breeding, it should produce some great pups  They should hit the ground in about 2 weeks. I'll post pics when they're born! Please send me a PM if you are interested in a pup from this litter  Click the names to see the pedigrees.

Sire:








Melano vom Cap Arkona

Dam:








Luna vom Struwwelpeter


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

pics are red crosses


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> pics are red crosses


I'm getting little blue question marks.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I'm getting little squares with frowny faces. :lol: 

Oh wait, they're showing up now, in the Topic Review box.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I see them now too.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

She is going into the whelping area today n pups should be here any time now. I think today is her official due date n she looked about ready to pop yesterday


----------



## Michelle Kutelis (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh how exciting- I wish you luck and want pics! Hope you have more than me!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

11pm n she's not showing signs of going into labor anytime soon. Maybe at some stupid time in the morning, or maybe in another 1-3 days. We'll see!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Has her temp dropped?


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Man, that's such a nice pedigree...


----------

